# Ronde Solo XL vs Ballon Bleu



## americanroyal89

Hi
I was wondering if anyone could explain the difference between these two watches...I know that there are obvious design differences but the price difference is pretty significant...is it only the design elements that set them apart?

They are both 42mm and automatic using caliber cartier 049

Oh these are the two watches I am talking about

Ronde Solo de Cartier watch, extra-large model - Automatic, steel - Fine Timepieces for men - Cartier

Ballon Bleu de Cartier watch, 42 mm - Automatic, steel - Fine Timepieces for men - Cartier

anyone know what else makes up for the popularity in the Ballon Bleu and the price difference?


----------



## Watchbreath

Have you been to local AD to check them out?


----------



## americanroyal89

I haven't....is the difference noticeable in person? Like not even close?


----------



## Watchbreath

Seeing them on your wrist is the best way to tell.


----------



## stevie_b

From what I remember, the dial and the bracelet set the two apart. I don't want to say better on the ballon but noticeably higher fit and finish. For example, see how the ronde bracelet is not integrated in the case where as the ronde has that gap.


----------



## americanroyal89

Yea I see what you mean. I am wondering how much that would bother me,if at all. I love the ballon but some times I feel it is a tad but feminine. But it is a beautiful watch...so I'm not sure. Plus I like the price of the ronde haha


----------



## powerband

Both very nice Cartier, but the straight ends on the bracelet on the Ronde Solo would bother me; it looks too much like an after-thought from the parts-bin.


----------



## OhioMade

I have tried them both on and liked them both. My humble observations: The Bleu has a more substantial feel, is a bit more feminine/dressy, is a bit more of a jewelry look. The Ronde is lighter, the bracelet not totally integrated, and I think more casual-looking. The Ronde is much less expensive, and maybe the leather band is the way to go?


----------



## cuts33

The price difference really comes down to the finishing/details on the case, bracelet, dial, etc. 

I really like the Ronde Solo XL on the strap. I don't care for the bracelet at all.


----------

